# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  История успеха: белорусский ИТ-холдинг Elcore Group внедряет продукты Microsoft

## Labs

ИТ-компания Elcore Group отмечает позитивные моменты внедрения ERP-системы Microsoft Dynamics AX и офисного пакета Microsoft Office 365. Основные преимущества продуктов заключаются в оперативном решении текущих задач, предоставлении максимально полной информации подразделениям, возможности совместной работы над документами. 


Компания Elcore Group, один из ведущих поставщиков ИТ-решений любой сложности с офисами в Беларуси, Армении, Молдове, Грузии, Узбекистане, Таджикистане и Украине, успешно внедрила ERP-систему Microsoft Dynamics AX. 


_«Microsoft Dynamics AX – это корпоративная информационная система, которая служит для автоматизации, планирования, учета, контроля и анализа основных бизнес-процессов. Многофункциональная ERP-система позволяет решать ряд задач, с которыми ежедневно сталкиваются крупные организации с несколькими юридическими лицами и представительствами во многих странах»_, − отмечает Антон Мякишев, Глава представительства Microsoft в Беларуси. 


ERP-система, которой в Elcore Group пользовались до настоящего момента, перестала удовлетворять требованиям компании: отсутствовала возможность масштабирования, получения консолидированной информации из нескольких баз данных, подключения внешних сервисов. Установка Microsoft Dynamics AX позволила избавиться от проблем, связанных с разрозненностью информации и неактуальной отчетностью. Новая ERP-система консолидирует данные филиалов и подразделений, предоставляя сводную информацию о деятельности холдинга в целом. 


_«Благодаря внедрению Microsoft Dynamics AX нам удалось решить проблему несинхронизированных данных, разрозненной информации, расхождения в балансах. Система позволяет тщательно проверять заказы на разных уровнях. Это минимизирует ошибки и повышает эффективность управления продажами. Ранее мы делали проверки по почте или по телефону, что влекло за собой многочисленные ошибки. С Microsoft Dynamics AX мы решили вопросы с принятием заказов и выполнением отгрузок клиентам. Сегодня мы ведем работу по внедрению системы Microsoft Dynamics CRM Online, интегрированной с Microsoft Dynamics AX. Тем самым мы создадим единую информационную среду для максимально эффективного управления бизнес-процессами компании»_, − комментирует Евгений Морозов, заместитель генерального директора Elcore Group. 


Помимо новой ERP-системы компания Elcore Group внедрила облачный офисный пакет Office 365, который позволяет организовать эффективную совместную работу сотрудников с документами. Новый офис позовляет избежать лишних действий по утверждению и внесению правок в бумажные документы. В Office 365 коллеги могут обмениваться мгновенными сообщениями во время командной работы, проводить онлайн-конференции, вести совместные календари. Поскольку Office 365 – облачный продукт, сотрудники могут подключаться к нему на том или ином этапе проекта, на любом устройстве и из любой точки земного шара. 


_«Мы хотели избавиться от необходимости пересылать массивы документов по электронной почте. Перед внедрением Office 365 продукт оценила рабочая группа – сотрудники, которые согласились использовать его в тестовом режиме и делиться полученными знаниями с коллегами»_, − рассказывает Евгений Морозов. 


Будучи партнером компании Microsoft, Elcore Group в рамках контракта получила набор бесплатных лицензий. После того, как они себя исчерпали, холдинг выкупил лицензии для внутреннего использования. При подписке на Office 365 расходы на лицензии гораздо ниже, чем при выкупе лицензий на продукт для каждого рабочего места. Организация оплачивает только те лицензии, которые используются фактически, тем самым избегая лишних затрат.

----------

